# Peripheral CTA



## dloranger (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello! I need to ask for some coding advise. My physician group is contemplating buying equipment for Peripheral CTA's in our office. Specifically the following CTA's:
*1. Abdomen & Pelvis with runoff with contrast
2. Abdomen & Pelvis with contrast for Renal Arteries
3. Abdomen & Pelvis with & without contrast for endoluminal AAA Graft
4. Thoracic Aorta with contrast
5. Carotid Arteries with contrast
6. 3D Volume Rendered Image for all above*
Would it be correct to code just the 70000 codes for these? Or is there a surgery or Medicine code that would also be coded for these? In cardiology, I am used to having more than just the 70000 code. 
And would anyone know if the following CPT codes are correct for each peripheral cta number listed above?
1. 75635
2. 74175 & 72191
3. 74175 & 72191
4. 71275
5. 70498
6. Bundled into above cpt'sThank you for any and all advise you may offer!!


----------

